# Mid-Town: a question



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

This is a question for those forum members who spend some time in the city, specifically mid-town: any good spots to sit down over coffee and a pastry and read a book or have a conversation with a friend? (Other than the Yale Club, I mean). This could be a restaurant, or it could be a coffee shop, but something other than a Starbuck's. 

Apologies for taking the forum away from clothing, but I'm in need of some feedback.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Whats wrong with the Yale Club?


----------



## soileauj (Mar 6, 2007)

See quite a few people at Barnes & Noble in the Citicorp building. There is a very large seating area in the lower level of the Citicorp building as well with plenty of seating.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

I dislike Midtown but I think I have a place for you, check out Scandanavia House, right on Park, very inexpensive and a fun place. They have their own food and pastries prepackaged are from zabars I beleive.

https://www.scandinaviahouse.org/


----------



## Benjamin NYC (Dec 28, 2006)

Stay away from 2nd Avenue. It's a bad scene all around. That said, I'd stay east as midtown west is pretty chaotic. If you're around Grand Central, there are some nice places that can be accessed from the terminal. There's a lot of turnover there but there is usually something relatively quiet for the Metro North crowd that might suit your needs.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

*Starwich*

Anyone been any of the Starwich shops? www.starwich.com.

I went to the one up on 75th and Lexington over the weekend and it was great - good sandwiches, free WiFi and comfortable chairs and couches to hang out. There are 6 in Manhattan, and if the others are like the one on the Upper East Side, I definitely recommend them.


----------

